# Blue at the nipple



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

Well wouldn't you know, the one time I am not on the boat the No Problem snags a nice blue. She ate a naked ballyhoo in about 480 feet of water at around 11:00 a.m. yesterday. They were trolling four 50s and a TLD 25 b/c the fifth 50 was having some kind of issue. Of course, the blue hits the 25. Also, they original plan was snapper fishing, so the crew was a bunch of bluewater greenhorns. Somehow they got her boatside after about an hour for some pics and a clean, healthy release. I will let y'all tell me how much it weighed b/c I don't know how to tell from these pictures. Estimates so far are between 275 and 375 - but they may be biased, and certainly are not expert. Definitely looks like a stout fish on an outboard, though. Jumped itself out or they would have never landed it, and as it was they had to lock down the drag and risk breaking it off to keep from getting spooled, twice. 

As for conditions, blended blue water, patchy grass, lots of flyers. No other knockdowns all day. Said nobody was out there fishing.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You know the big fish always hit the smallest tackle on a greenhorns side. The rule of the ocean.Nice fish.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very very nice!! Always great to notch a blue! anywhere, anytime on any equipment!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow nice! We got out that way close to 11, didn't see anybody else either. Great fish.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats! We trolled there for six hours today without one bite. Water looked nice and the scattered grass is finally manageable to troll with.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I was out there Saturday myself in my buddy's pirogue trolling with not so much as a nibble while trolling. It was grass on, grass off. 

Great fish!!!! I'd say high 200, low 300, but either way an awesome exerience for anyone new to it.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

I bet that guy is hooked for life on blue water now


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

We trolled out there all day today with only 2 knockdowns...we did see a nice marlin jumping off in the distance...we didn't catch a thing. Nice fish though


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

I probably should have been more clear in the original post - the guy who actually fought the fish is the guy who owns the boat. He probably gets out blue water trolling 10-15 times a year, and this is the second blue on his boat. The same crew had been snapper fishing the day before, and he was putting them on fish and not catching any. So, when they went trolling, the crew let him take the first fish. Just so happened to be a marlin - they didn't see it eat so nobody knew that until it started jumping. 

The rest of the crew all grew up on boats of various kinds and have caught plenty of fish - just not billfish. One of them was able to drive the boat and chase down the fish. So, greenhorn might have been a little too strong of a description - maybe blue water newbies is more like it. By all accounts the crew did a great job of clearing the lines, assisting the angler and driver, and handling the fish alongside the boat. Proof is in the pudding, as they say.


----------

